#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  SQL Data base ;How to Create SQL Data Base ?

## Wondergirl

Hello Buddies ,


SQL Server databases are some of the most common database in use.But i don't know how to database create using SQL Server .





*Anyone share the ways How to create database using SQL Server?


Thank You!*

----------

